# Video Card and Power Supply



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

im planning to change my EVGA 7300 gs video card, and im planning to buy the EVGA 8800 GTx 712mb, so im just wondering if i need to buy a new power supply, right now i have 450watts, i will not do the SLI thing just one VC


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What else are you running on your rig? I don't see why you would need a new PSU unless you are planning to overclock?


----------



## triple red (Oct 27, 2005)

doubt it....specs say you need a minimum of 450 watts


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is my Spec.
Pentium D dual Core 3ghz
3gigs of Memory Ram
LCD Monitor Samsung 4ms Wide Screen
US Robotics Wireless Network
ECS Mother board
2 speaker Altec Lansing
Canon Printer
Mouse/Keyboard
i have 3 fans at my CPU CAsing


----------



## triple red (Oct 27, 2005)

wow..... sounds like my dream come true.....maybe you should upgrade your psu....i imagine some hard gaming would use lots of juice.....
maybe you should think more along the lines of 650 watts


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

How much wattage does the new card want and what brand/model of PSU is your 450?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I would suggest getting a new PSU, it looks like you are running a lot of hardcore stuff on your rig. Adding the new video card is overpower ... an upgrade would be suggested just to be safe


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

it never hurts.
Just so long as you find the right specs. 
Less you work a PSU the longer and better it performs.


----------



## swub (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a large set up and I use the Antec Neo HE 550. It's an awesome power supply. Very smooth, runs super quiet and never gets hot. I do lots of gaming....SLI 2 7800GT.

Stay away from the Antec SmartPower. I went through 2 of them. They having troubles with that model. Good luck.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm an Enermax fan. I too have smoked a pair of Antec Smart Power units. Too bad for Antec, that line is killing what used to be a sterling reputation.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently built a new system with a large video card, 256 meg ATI 1950 pro

I got a new tower with a 550 watt power supply and it wouldn't turn on the system when the video card was plugged in. I even unplugged the video card into another power supply 450 while the rest of the computer on the case supply.

After a few minutes I realized that I needed more rails in a PS and ended up buying the Antec 650 or 660 Trio for around $120. Once I did that the system fired up no problem.

I would guess you will need to way up your PS and make suer there are enough rails to handle it.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I upgraded my system last August and bought an Antec 500w psu. Of course, my video card is only a 7600gs, but I run a lot of things off my comp -- printer, webcam, digital cam, gaming, downloading...and no problems. Antec is an extremely solid unit. Not noisy either, so that's a plus.


----------

